# Bowl bottom



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a delta midi lathe a basic 4 jaw chuck and was wondering how to turn the tenion off the bottom o the bowl after turning out the inside. I don't have the jumbo jaws to clamp on the rim and would like to get around buying one if I could help it. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Buy a second chuck and the large jaws...saves so much headache and material you won't regret it. Otherwise, learn to make jam chucks.


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

you can make what's called a jamb chuck. you take a piece of squared wood put it in the chuck and round the end of it so that the bowl will fit over it nicely, then you can take and bring up the tailstock to the bottom of the bowl and turn the tenon down to like an 1/8" or however little you feel comfortable with. and then you pare if off with a chisel. if you've finished the bowl, make sure you put a papertowel or cloth to protect the bowl from the jamb chuck


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Go to our club website tips pages and read Methods for reverse turning bowls. You should find something there that will help you.
http://www.cumberlandwoodturners.com/htm/tips.htm


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

You have the basic 4 jaw chuck from oneway? If so then Lee valley sells the Flat Jaw Set that fits your chuck. It is four steel plates that you can screw a peice of wood onto. They are less than half the price of jumbo jaws and you can do a lot more with them. here is the link http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=20239&cat=1,330,69091&ap=1


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replys. No i dont have the oneway chuck. I have the PSI barracuda lathe chuck system.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I use either a jam chuck or the Penn State large flat jaws http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CJAWFJ2.html depending on my mood, the weather, etc.

I recommend the Beall "wood tap" that lets you turn any lump of wood into a 1" x 8tpi threaded lump of wood (first drill a 7/8ths hole then tap the thread), I find it makes jam chucks quite easy to prepare.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I made a Longworth Chuck and use it quite often to work the outside of a bowl after I've turned the inside.

This NOT mine, but gives you the idea


----------

